#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Avengers 4 Trailer: The Endgame!

## Bhavya

The most awaited Avengers 4 trailer is finally out. The greatly foreseen new film, titled as Avengers: The Endgame, will hits theatres on April 26, 2019. After watching the trailer what your expectation about Avengers 4 movie?

----------


## Assassin

[QUOTE=Bhavya;9253]The most awaited Avengers 4 trailer is finally out. The greatly foreseen new film, titled as Avengers: The Endgame, will hits theatres on April 26, 2019. After watching the trailer what your expectation about Avengers 4 movie?

Like we discussed earlier here there is something related to time, that's why Dr.Strange was not mentioned in this trailer too. Where is He?

----------


## subasan

[QUOTE=Assassin;9291]


> The most awaited Avengers 4 trailer is finally out. The greatly foreseen new film, titled as “Avengers: The Endgame,” will hits theatres on April 26, 2019. After watching the trailer what your expectation about Avengers 4 movie?
> 
> Like we discussed earlier here there is something related to time, that's why Dr.Strange was not mentioned in this trailer too. Where is He?


He has turned to dust too. We'll have to wait and see for their return in the upcoming part.

----------


## Moana

> The most awaited Avengers 4 trailer is finally out. The greatly foreseen new film, titled as Avengers: The Endgame, will hits theatres on April 26, 2019. After watching the trailer what your expectation about Avengers 4 movie?


I watched this over 20 times and never got tired of it. The anticipation for the movie is getting higher and higher every single day. I seriously can't wait , really waiting for the movie as this can be Steve's and Tony's last  :Frown:

----------


## Bhavya

> I watched this over 20 times and never got tired of it. The anticipation for the movie is getting higher and higher every single day. I seriously can't wait , really waiting for the movie as this can be Steve's and Tony's last


I think you are so excited about the movie, Hope the movie gives you a fantastic treat for your excitement

----------


## subasan

> I think you are so excited about the movie, Hope the movie gives you a fantastic treat for your excitement


After watching the screenplay of the last part, I've no doubt that this movie will be excellent. I find Avengers 3 as the most fascinated intriguing movie in our lifetime. We'll have to wait for quite a while to see the conclusion.

----------


## Bhavya

> After watching the screenplay of the last part, I've no doubt that this movie will be excellent. I find Avengers 3 as the most fascinated intriguing movie in our lifetime. We'll have to wait for quite a while to see the conclusion.


Yeah,this movie will entertain the audience to the core. Sure it will worth our wait.

----------

